

Show HN: Build RegEx - A Simple RegEx GUI - stevenwadejr
http://www.buildregex.com?hn

======
stevenwadejr
This is my newest side project, and one of the only ones to actually get
finished and launched.

I used VerbalExpressions.js to handle the regex building. Thanks Jehna for a
great little library! So useful.

VerbalExpressions.js:
[https://github.com/jehna/VerbalExpressions](https://github.com/jehna/VerbalExpressions)

Build RegEx on Github: [https://github.com/stevenwadejr/Build-
Regex](https://github.com/stevenwadejr/Build-Regex)

